# Dudley Swap Meet in new Thompson CT location April 10 2020



## tanksalot (Mar 1, 2022)

TIME April 10 2022
HERE IS THE PLACE: Please note: This is A New location for 2022 and beyond .
42nd Dudley Bike Swap new location 3 blocks south of last venue same side of the street #929 Riverside Drive (route 12)Thompson CT We have a much larger space, we wont be cramped and we wont be on grass so bring out all your great stuff. This location is good for minimum 2-3 years according to the owner of the 890,000 sf mill. ALSO I will be able to bring tables for people since I am only across the street and can fill my 28 foot trailer with banquet tables. If you come the night before I can put people up on my property and the show is only a stones throw from my warehouse.VERY PSYCHED to HAVE secured this venue for us.
Hope to see you there, regards Mike Kaplan .


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 1, 2022)

Sounds Great Mike.  

Glad to hear it.  I will be there..


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice !!!! This is long over due !!! Can't wait!


----------



## Angie122482 (Mar 1, 2022)

So excited for this!! See you guys there! 😃


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Bump !!! Get the word out !!!


----------



## NormP (Mar 7, 2022)

I can’t wait to go there. Thanks Mike.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 7, 2022)

Still outside ?


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Still outside ?



Yes


----------



## Tim s (Mar 21, 2022)

Looking forward to it. Tim S


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Anyone know when the next on will be?


----------

